# General > Reunions >  Wick High School Reunion - 54 to 56 year olds

## Janpat41

Just a week to go before our reunion in the Mackay's Hotel on Friday 21st July 2006.

The tickets are going like hot cakes at the moment, but time is running out.

We MUST give the final numbers to the hotel by Monday 17th July at the very latest.  If you don't have your ticket yet, PLEASE purchase them from Libbet Harrold in DE Shoes, Wick or from Jane Miller, The Flower Shop, Breadalbane Terrace, Wick on or before Saturday.

Look forward to seeing you all next Friday.

Janis Paterson

----------


## Tattie B

how did reunion go .has any photos been posted on the org i would like to see them but not sure how to.

----------


## Ann

http://www.caithness.org/fpb/july200...php?gallery=23

This will take you to the pictures.  :Smile:

----------


## Tattie B

thank you Ann.

----------

